# center link hitting oil pan



## johnny lemans (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm dropping a 1970 400 stroker in my 65 lemans with an 8 quart oversize oil pan. the center link is too close to oil pan. has anyone else dealt with this before


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

johnny lemans said:


> I'm dropping a 1970 400 stroker in my 65 lemans with an 8 quart oversize oil pan. the center link is too close to oil pan. has anyone else dealt with this before


A friend of mine makes a 1/4"spacer that gets installed between the motor mount bracket and the sub frame. Many have had an issue with the fan blade nipping the bottom of the fan shroud. He's stated this issue is caused by the weight of the engine over time causing the cradle to slightly bow causing a clearance problem. I am having this issue since my transmission cross member was correctly reinstalled and has tipped my engine front giving me a 1/4" clearance between the center link and oil pan. I have a set of spacers that are custom made and will be having these spacers installed shortly to give me the clearance I need.

Installing those spacers will give you an added 1/4" of engine height, I believe those spacers will give you the clearance you need. You an contact him at [email protected]


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

johnny lemans said:


> I'm dropping a 1970 400 stroker in my 65 lemans with an 8 quart oversize oil pan. the center link is too close to oil pan. has anyone else dealt with this before


Have seen this problem with the recently introduced cheap stock replacement oil pans, they're not die formed the same as original oil pans. the problem is exacerbated by todays common and cheap transmission mounts which often raise the rear of the transmission and in turn, tilt the engine, with front of the pan getting very close to the centerlink. 

Steel spacers for motor mount stands is a home garage solution several of us started the practice of in the 90's to deal with Abody frame cradle sag and the frame stands "sinking". Mike S's engine mount spacers will work, though a pair of full 1/4 thick spacers is not necessarily needed, 1/8" plate is what I'm accustom to using. On a driver, frame cradle sag is fairly easy to note, as the the F/E will not hold stock alignment specs w/o having the loaded front frame chained down, and jacked at a competent frame shop. Even that solution, will only last so long, ESP on a vehicle with a very heavy engine & accessory load.


----------

